# PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!



## butzbert (7. August 2017)

*PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*

Hallo,
früher habe ich an jeder Tankstelle und an jeden Kiosk um die Ecke eine PGH kaufen können. Mittlerweile finde ich die Zeitschrift im Handel so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Ist es von der PC Games gewollt das man nur noch Abos macht ? Oder liegt es an der Region wo ich das wohne


----------



## theoturtle (7. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!!!*

Ich vermute, dass es generell an der Abnahme der Print-Medien-Verteilung gepaart mit einem für dieses Medium eher unpraktischm Wohnsitz (bei mir: Dorf inner Pampa  ) liegt. 
Aber mittlerweile habe ich mich so daran gewöhnt, dass ich die 30KM zum nächsten führenden Kiosk fast monatlich mit einkalkuliere.


----------



## keinnick (7. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!!!*

Am besten sprichst Du Deinen Händler mal darauf an, warum er die PCGH nicht im Regal hat. Für ihn sollte es ein leichtes sein, das Heft zu bestellen.


----------



## drstoecker (7. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!!!*

Entweder war es schon vergriffen oder es ist keine Nachfrage da. Ich kaufe schon lange die online Version, Hefte kaufe ich generell keine mehr. Hatte früher immer noch diverse homecinema Magazine und auch die Computer Bild gekauft, da habe ich aber schon lang kein Interesse mehr dran. Generell ist der Bedarf an Heften sehr stark zurück gegangen, ich denke die pcgh Redaktion kann das bestätigen.


----------



## butzbert (7. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!!!*

Hab schon ein paar Händler angesprochen bekomme immer die Aussage man könne die Zeitung nur noch Online bestellen. Finde eine Stadt mit 150.000 Einwohner kann auch mal ne  Zeitung haben


----------



## keinnick (7. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*

Das ist natürlich heftig. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (7. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*

Zumindest bei "k Presse + Buch" an den Bahnhöfen gibt es sie hier bei uns immer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*



butzbert schrieb:


> und an jeden Kiosk um die Ecke eine PGH kaufen können


Du kannst keine PGH kaufen, die gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.

Die PCGH gibt es aber meist in größeren Bahnhofskiosken.


----------



## butzbert (7. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*

Kann man dann gleich mit einem Besuch in die Bahnhofskneipe verbinden


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!!!*



butzbert schrieb:


> Hab schon ein paar Händler angesprochen bekomme immer die Aussage man könne die Zeitung nur noch Online bestellen. Finde eine Stadt mit 150.000 Einwohner kann auch mal ne  Zeitung haben



Vielen Dank an deine Kioskverkäufer für diese – soweit ich weiß – Fehlinformation. JEDER Kiosk kann die PCGH bei seinem Grossisten ordern und hat dann das Heft für dich i.d.R. am nächsten Werktag vorrätig. Wenn du unser Heft regelmäßig kaufst und deinen Stamm-Kiosk hast, bitte doch den Händler, für dich jeden Monat ein Exemplar mitzubestellen, wenn er den Aufwand für eine Einzelbestellung dann und wann nicht für dich als seinen Kunden in Kauf nehmen will.


----------



## drstoecker (8. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*

@butzbert
Wenn es noch eine gibt?!


----------



## iGameKudan (8. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*

Tatsächlich scheint die Nachfrage nach der PCGH entweder höher wie das Angebot zu sein oder die wird halt kaum noch bestellt, aber im letzten halben Jahr habe ich, wenn ich denn mal drauf geachtet habe (=ggfs. eine PCGH gekauft hätte), keine PCGH im Regal gesehen. Nur vielleicht mal 1-2 PCGs... Und das sowohl im Kaufland, als auch diversen Bahnhofskiosken in Berlin.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (8. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*

Also in meiner Gegend gibt’s die PCGH und die Gamestar nur in der Bahnhofsbuchhandlung.
Supermarktketten und kleinere Kioske haben die eigentlich nie. Selbst die PC Welt nicht. In solchen Geschäften gibt’s bestenfalls die Computer Bild.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*

Soweit ich gehört habe, stellen Grossisten gerne die Lieferung von Heften an Läden ein, die nicht wenigstens eine Hand voll pro Ausgabe verkaufen. Bei der großen Dichte an Händlern kann aber schon rein rechnerisch nicht jeder davon 5 bis 10 Fachzeitschriften zum Beispiel für Spieler-Hardware im Monat verkaufen. Das schaffen nur Supermärkte mit großem Zeitschriftenregal (nach meiner Beobachtung Rewe, Edeka, Real – Kaufland und Discounter eher nicht) und (Fern-)Bahnhofskioske. Wie Carsten aber schon geschrieben hat: Wenn der Händler ein bestimtes Heft ausdrücklich anfordert, zum Beispiel für Stammkäufer, dann bekommt er auch kleinere Mengen. Oder man fordert es halt selbst an, direkt vom Verlag.


----------



## butzbert (9. August 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*

Spreche das mal in einen anderen Kiosk an. Früher hab ich die PCGH echt an jeder Tankstelle und im Supermarkt bekommen. Denke durch die vielen Infos im Interent ist die Nachfrage auch nicht mehr so groß wie früher. Aber finde die Jungs von der PCGH müssen ja auch ihr Brot verdienen Außerdem find ich das Magazin seit Jahren schon toll. Ich glaube habe durch euch immer gute Hardware gekauft also hier mal ein dickes Lob von mir.


----------



## DarkWing13 (10. September 2017)

*AW: PGH am Kiosk nicht verfügbar!*



butzbert schrieb:


> Spreche das mal in einen anderen Kiosk an. Früher hab ich die PCGH echt an jeder Tankstelle und im Supermarkt bekommen. Denke durch die vielen Infos im Interent ist die Nachfrage auch nicht mehr so groß wie früher. Aber finde die Jungs von der PCGH müssen ja auch ihr Brot verdienen Außerdem find ich das Magazin seit Jahren schon toll. Ich glaube habe durch euch immer gute Hardware gekauft also hier mal ein dickes Lob von mir.



Da muss ich leider zustimmen.
Ich lese PCGH seit dem ersten Heft, mit ein paar Unterbrechungen, die teilweise darauf zurück zuführen waren, dass es im Laufe der Zeit wirklich immer schwieriger wurde an die Zeitschrift heran zukommen.
Vor Jahren habe ich morgens auf der Weg zur Arbeit, dafür sogar extra eine bestimmte Tankstelle aufgesucht.
"Computerbild", oder "PC-Welt" bekommt man in fast jedem Tante-Emma-Laden, aber bei der PCGH ist es schwieriger.

Deshalb bin ich auch Abonnent gworden...wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich die Ausgabe 10/2017 bis heute noch nicht erhalten habe!
An wen soll ich mich in so einem Fall wenden? Habe dazu nichts gefunden. Die Redaktion direkt anschreiben, oder den Verlag?

mfg


----------



## The-Unliving (16. April 2021)

Bei uns beim REWE liegt immernoch die alte ausgabe mit The-Evil-Within rummm(auch versteckt sogar zwo hinter Ninjago oder Myfriends weil mir sowas gedacht habe alle durchgeschaut... die haben schon gedacht ich will umsonst lesen)

.. habs mir aber verkniffen die zu kaufen <- wollte damals aber jetzt nutzt se mir auch nix mehr Februar/März..oder gar januar weis nimmer wann die gültig war... glaub die tauschen se nur wenn se ausverkauft ist... bin dann ohne gegangen (denke mal das se max 4-6 wochen gültig sind  STEAM-Codes  usw..) und kein halbes jahr.. hatt irgendwo mal gestandedet ! 

Naja hatte mit New Vegas halt diesesmal Pech !
..sowieso ein unding das Die Leut zeitschriften verstecken... wenn se se dann eh ned kaufen !
*Boah !*

Naja mal tankstellen abgraßen ist ja erst 9 Tage her :p


----------



## Ryzenfan80 (27. April 2021)

Ich hatte bisher nie das Problem die PCGH ohne DVD zu bekommen, weil der fußläufig erreichbare örtliche Zeitschriftenladen fast immer mehrere Hefte vorrätig hat. 
Für das Heft mit DVD (kaufe ich normalerweise nicht) musste ich ein Mal zum Zeitschriftenladen im real fahren.
Da ich die Hefte seit knapp 2 Jahren sammele bleibe ich weiterhin der Printausgabe treu.


----------



## Nexus71 (3. Mai 2021)

Wo ich früher immer PC + Musik Magazine kaufte, die gibt es dort fast gar nicht mehr.... also im "Vorort" sozusagen... aber in SI-Hauptbahnhof der große Laden dort hat fast alle noch. Dort habe ich neulich eine Rockhard gekauft (weil Deathmetal eines der Hauptthemen war). Die früheren Sonic Seducer/Zillo etc. Indie/Gothic Magazine gibt es wohl gar nicht mehr (mir egal , ich habe schon lange das Interesse an dieser Szene verloren). D.h. nicht nur "Computer Magazine" sind betroffen..

Hauptursache wird Internet sein und "jüngere" lesen ja eh generell weniger (oder?)..

Obwohl ich gar kein Interesse (mehr) an neuer Hardware o. Spielen habe, werde ich auch mal ein PCGH Magazin kaufen, als kleine Unterstützung  Wie in alten Zeiten sozusagen..... ich habe noch ASM,Amiga Joker und Happy Computer Hefte


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Mai 2021)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Hauptursache wird Internet sein und "jüngere" lesen ja eh generell weniger (oder?)..


Weil es alles gratis im Internet gibt, klar wollen das einige leugnen, die haben aber auch Interessen die das behaupten. PCGH schiebt vieles in ihr Heft, aber zum Beispiel bei ComputerBase ist alles Online gratis zu beziehen. Manche Infos musst du dir zwar von mehren Seiten zusammensuchen, aber man bekommt alles. Es gibt ja nicht nur die diversen Seiten, sondern auch auf YouTube wird sehr vieles und neues angeboten, auch Sachen die nicht mal diejenigen mit Heft oder einer Internetseite sich befassen. Darum werden auch hier die Nutzer immer weniger, alte Hasen vergrault man und neue Nutzer kann man durch deren starres Konzept nicht anlocken.


----------



## Ryzenfan80 (4. Mai 2021)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Wo ich früher immer PC + Musik Magazine kaufte, die gibt es dort fast gar nicht mehr.... also im "Vorort" sozusagen... aber in SI-Hauptbahnhof der große Laden dort hat fast alle noch. Dort habe ich neulich eine Rockhard gekauft (weil Deathmetal eines der Hauptthemen war). Die früheren Sonic Seducer/Zillo etc. Indie/Gothic Magazine gibt es wohl gar nicht mehr (mir egal , ich habe schon lange das Interesse an dieser Szene verloren). D.h. nicht nur "Computer Magazine" sind betroffen..
> 
> Hauptursache wird Internet sein und "jüngere" lesen ja eh generell weniger (oder?)..
> 
> Obwohl ich gar kein Interesse (mehr) an neuer Hardware o. Spielen habe, werde ich auch mal ein PCGH Magazin kaufen, als kleine Unterstützung  Wie in alten Zeiten sozusagen..... ich habe noch ASM,Amiga Joker und Happy Computer Hefte


Ich habe zu meinen C64 Zeiten mit der Playtime angefangen und mit 14 als ich den 486er hatte dann zum ersten Mal die PC Games (damals noch mit 3,5 Zoll Diskette) gekauft.
Ab und zu gab es auch mal die PC Welt oder die Chip, welche mich heute aber nicht mehr interessieren.
Mir hat die PCGH vor knapp 2 Jahren beim Zusammenstellen meines Rechners sehr geholfen so dass ich ihr weiterhin die Treue halte.
Da ein " Nexus" im Namen steht gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um einen StarCraft Fan aus 1971 handelt ?


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2021)

Ryzenfan80 schrieb:


> Da ein " Nexus" im Namen steht gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um einen StarCraft Fan aus 1971 handelt ?


Mh.. ist bei Starcraft auch ein "Nexus" dabei?? Habe ich glaube kaum gespielt, wenn überhaupt. Mein Nick ist natürlich von Blade Runner 

Habe nun akt. PCGH gekauft, beim Rewe, scheint cool zu sein. Schreibe pot. späte rmal mehr, was gefällt oder nicht...

Hier aber gibt es wohl ein Problem mit dem Spiel auf DVD:





						Monkey Island 2 Special Edition: LeChuck's Revenge
					

Hallo zusammen. Habe Monkey Island 2 Special Edition: LeChuck's Revenge installiert. Beim Start kommt nur ein Blackscreen. Mit  The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition das selbe in Weiß. Habe WIN10, wo dran kann es liegen?  Mfg Auge69




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Ryzenfan80 (12. Mai 2021)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Hier aber gibt es wohl ein Problem mit dem Spiel auf DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei mir läuft MI 1 problemlos


----------



## dw86 (13. Mai 2021)

Es lohnt sich nicht Zeitschriften zu bestellen die nicht gekauft und gelesen werden. Zudem ja auch Papier unnötig ge- bzw "ver"druckt wird. Ich finde gerade in kleineren Orten ist das bestellen sinnvoll, schade um die kleinen Zeitschriftenläden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Mai 2021)

dw86 schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade in kleineren Orten ist das bestellen sinnvoll


Das ist ein Grund warum die Geschäfte sterben, also auch der Ortskern mit stirbt, wo danach lieber Einkaufszentren außerhalb gebaut werden und alles zubetoniert wird.


----------



## RaptorTP (6. Juli 2021)

Edeka (neu, riesen Ding) im Nachbarort, tegut, Aral-Tankstelle und REWE. Nix, nada !

Einfach nur enttäuschend.
Ich hab das Abo ohne DVD, möchte aber die kommende Ausgabe mit DVD da dort alle Ausgaben drauf sind 

Kauf Lokal, haben sie gesagt. Unterstützte deine Händler vor Ort, haben sie gesagt.

Ich bestelle sie dann wohl doch online. Ist mir leider echt zu blöd. Sau traurig.

Computer Bild bekommste überall.


----------

